# UgH! please help!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## jrpow88 (Jan 4, 2011)

I want to start cycling on deca durabolin, trenbolone, and dianabol! But, I don't know where to start? Whats a good 8 week cycling method? As well as a great Post cycling regime? I want little to no-side effects while taking steroids. I'm also looking for a legit and cheaper place to buy the steroids!!! Any suggestions?
*
*


----------



## Arnold (Jan 4, 2011)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*jrpow88* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *sign-up here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member


Note: This is an automated message.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Jan 5, 2011)

Welcome to the forum.

best-regards

World Pharma - Buy anabolic steroids online without prescription


----------



## isco6 (Jan 5, 2011)

jrpow88 said:


> I want to start cycling on deca durabolin, trenbolone, and dianabol! But, I don't know where to start? Whats a good 8 week cycling method? As well as a great Post cycling regime? I want little to no-side effects while taking steroids. I'm also looking for a legit and cheaper place to buy the steroids!!! Any suggestions?


Yeah post in the right forum.
You sure do speak some funny english for being from cal.


----------



## vortrit (Jan 5, 2011)

Welcome to IM!


----------



## big60235 (Jan 6, 2011)

That a whole lot to Throw Up in a new members thread. Lets start with a big giant HELLO!!!!

I would suggest you spend lots of time reading threads here. It seems like you are asking for the entire package to which all of the answers to your questions are here just read read read. I would suggest that you then post your whole plan up for suggestions. Include age, height, weight, training experience, diet with total micro nutrients, and any and all supplements you are taking.


----------

